# Me,apologizing(yes,I know most of you are all like,Oh my gosh,Platies,apoligizing?!)



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Um,I'm not very good at apologizing.I'm sorry to everyone who I have been very mean to(especially the newbies).I'm sorry,Obsidian,for being the biggest PITA,and to Amelia for I never did fully apologize,and to bettafriend for not taking your advice,which led to the demise of my betta, and to cossie for being a horrible friend,and to everyone else I haven't mentioned.I've edited all my mean post(I think),and am truly sorry.I've turned into a bully,and am sorry.Please forgive me.I shouldn't have posted so rudely on other peoples threads,for I still have a lot to learn.I'm especially sorry for being a horrible member to Obsidian.


----------



## wannalearn (Oct 2, 2011)

i dont know what you said or did, i DO know it takes a big person to admit when they were wrong, you should feel good.. very nice, congrats


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah,well I fell like crap for losing a friend.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Takes guts to do this bud. I guess your only half evil lol


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, at least you were never mean to me. I would have put you in your place.


----------



## wannalearn (Oct 2, 2011)

hopefully you didnt loose said friend for real... just some cool down time


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

wannalearn said:


> hopefully you didnt loose said friend for real... just some cool down time


I don't think so.His last words to me,as I quote,"gay,gay,gay,gay.platies pwn is gay.gay,gay,gay."


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i dont forgive u... not at all... nope nope nope.... oh wait i already did... I FORGIVE YOU!!! im sorry to for all the harsh things i said to u.... it does take a big person to say SORRY... ive had to say it to a few people here myself... we all make mistakes... now lets learn from our mistakes and all be good boys and girls....... (-;


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh,an I apologize to betta man for being mean to him about his dead bettas.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! I forgive you! Especially for forgetting me! ;-)


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

I also apologize to Eliterock(spelling?)for being mean.Gosh,if I keep this up,this thread will never end.Also,I'm surprised none of my friends took me off their list of friends.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

well... i almost did.... lol!!! not really!!! take ur happy pills BEFORE u log on!!! (-=


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well PP ya dork...you need to leave the bein mean to me....i'm old ; i got an excuse....


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

well..... i just did!!!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

*clap clap clap*I've finally lost the parasite!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm... when I logged in the first thing I saw was a request to ban Platies Pwn, but now I see that I should probably unban.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

TOS.......if he were banned or removed i think we would be losing a good member.....and i stand by that....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep. Maybe he'll be ok now.


----------

